# tell us about your training...



## lll000000lll (Aug 14, 2006)

what is your daily/weekly training consist of?


----------



## Odin (Aug 15, 2006)

kicking stuff.( :


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 15, 2006)

we have 6 bags (2 knee , 2 punch , and 2 heavy/kick) , we have about 3 people on each bag and we do either a clinch and 10 knees , 50 straight punches then you hold the bag for the next person , on we do 10 round kicks on each side then swap person that holds the bag

then we do pad work , we eaither have a pair of focus mitts or thai pads to a pair , then we do 2 mins of a certain technique (depending on what theme the lesson is , kick , punch , knee) , then we add on it by maybe adding aother move to it , or adding a jab at the begining , we do 3 additions , then we swap pads over and do the same.

then we do another technique and add on to it then swap over , then we do it again , then again lol

then we do 2 sets of drills on the pads (punches for 2 mins , upercuts for 2 mins , clinch for 2 mins or a kick for 2 mins) , then we swap over and the other person does it.

then we do about 10 mins of curcut (sp?) thraining , then about 10 mins of streches for flexibility or muscle building techniques.

then we a bit of breathing exersizes

and thats about it


chris


oh and i forgot sparring , we sometimes do this instead of drills


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 15, 2006)

usually a 15 minute game of basketball to warm up and stretch a bit, then proper stretching....

then we do some focus pad work for about 20 minutes, punch and kick combos mostly...

then some pure legwork on kickshields for about 15 minutes...

then sparring for an hour...

then some heavy bagwork

and finally sit ups and other core-building exercises.

all in all about 2 and a half hours.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 15, 2006)

Giorgio said:
			
		

> usually a 15 minute game of basketball to warm up and stretch a bit, then proper stretching....
> 
> then we do some focus pad work for about 20 minutes, punch and kick combos mostly...
> 
> ...


 

where do u train? where do u live?


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 17, 2006)

haha I train at my university in london...why, is it a crap training regime? now i'm kinda worried...


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 18, 2006)

don't be worried. i think that what ever works for you is fine in my book.

my training is as follows:
day 1.
some jogging, usually about a mile or 2, or maybe a few mins of jump rope to get the heart rate up.

shadowboxing some combos with footwork.

stretching.

then about 20 mins of kicks on the heavy bag

20 mins combos and footwork on the heavy bag

5 straight mins of "cutting loose" which consists of my just going crazy on the bag. just for fun

then a break for about 10 mins

the target hand pad training with a partner. for about a 30 mins.

day 2.
i hit the weights.
i jog.
then some shin conditioning.

then back to day 1, the cycle repeats.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 19, 2006)

nice...but why do so few of you do free sparring as part of your training? d'you do it on a seperate occasion, or do you just not do it that often? I really get frustrated if I'm only doing 'dead' routines on focus pads without trying them out on a real opponent.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 20, 2006)

i am not afiliated with a school yet. and i just train with a few of my friends, and i am the best out the group i train with. other then this one BJJ/JKD kid ryan who is bigger, stronger, faster and more expeiranced then me. and when we do spar with ryan  i am very much on the defense. so i wouldnt say i get alot out of sparring with him.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 20, 2006)

lll000000lll said:
			
		

> i am not afiliated with a school yet. and i just train with a few of my friends, and i am the best out the group i train with. other then this one BJJ/JKD kid ryan who is bigger, stronger, faster and more expeiranced then me. and when we do spar with ryan i am very much on the defense. so i wouldnt say i get alot out of sparring with him.


 

i used to train with freinds , i learned a few basic holds, grapples, throws etc. and some kicks and open hand techniques from karate , and i used to do jujitsu , learning lots of little bits from other arts and doing one main art is god as you can use all sorts of techniques


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 21, 2006)

lllolll, don't worry if the person you're sparring with is better than you. That's the best way to learn and improve your technique. If you know you're better than someone, and can beat them, you're not really learning anything besides tricks. If you learn how to overcome techniques or forms that you couldn't before, that's a material improvement. Spar with as many people as you can!


----------



## Drag'n (Aug 23, 2006)

Nobody does shadow boxing????
Heres my typical day at the gym:

warm up/stretch
knees on heavy bag. 50 reps x2 sets
medicine ball core routine. 100 reps
Shadow box 3x3mins with 30 sec breaks
Thai pads 3 x3mins/ 30 sec breaks
Technique drills with partner. 8~10 rounds
sparring 6~10 rounds
grappling/ knees 10~ mins
heavy bag 3~rounds
conditioning exercises.
cool down stretch.

.
I do MT 4 days a week. 
Some days I'll do more shadow and heavy bag work with less sparring.

I also run a few days a week and do weights 3 days a week.


----------



## King (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, reading about some of your work out menus makes me feel like a slacker.

5 km run
10 min skipping
50 min conditioning
3 rounds shadow
4 rounds of pad work
40/40 pushups and situps to finish off
2 rounds shadow to cool down

Total time: 2hrs 45mins

3-4 times a week.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 25, 2006)

god, i'm so bad at running. I can barely, barely do 5 km. Any tips on how to improve? Apart from just running more, naturally.


----------



## KarlstadMuayThai (Aug 31, 2006)

day1
skipping 20min
streach and handwarps and shadowboxing 15min
then pads 3 rounds
then boxing pads 1 round
boxing sparring or only leg sparring
thai sparring
clinch
then power situps 50 on every side and pushups and leggs
everything is on 2 hours

day2
weight training 1 hour
shadow boxing and skipping 40 min

day3
the same as day1

day4
weight training 1 hour 
shadowboxing and skipping 40 min

day5
rest , rest , rest , rest

day6
jogging , skipping , little weight training , shadowboxing

day7
rest , rest , rest , rest


----------



## zDom (Aug 31, 2006)

Daily upon rising: calf raises, squats, pushups, crunches, light stretching

*Tuesdays and Thursdays:*

loosen up on mat before instructor starts class
(On Thursdays I do heavy bag work for about 5 minutes.)

Bow in (class begins)

typical warmup includes:

loosening up type exercises (arm swings, hip circles, knee circles, etc.)

jumping jacks
100 pushups
stretching
100 situps
bridging up
basic falling
falling over a "horse" (someone on hands and knees)
belt falling (someone holds out ends of belt - grab and do air fall)


Kicking for 20-30 minutes
Usually hold deep horse stance for between 1:00 to 1:40 between sets

Technique 30-40 mins:
includes wrist locks from wrist grabs and clothing grabs, throws, defense against knife, combination techniques, techniques using a straight cane, one-armed throwing (one hand stuck in belt so not used), one-step sparring

end with either conditioning (usuallly around 300-500 calisthenics) or a "game" that ends up being more exhausting than conditioning.

These workouts usually bow in at about 7:20 p.m., end at 9:10, 9:15 p.m.

*Many (but not all) Sundays (for upper belts only):*

go through typical warmup as above, but individually

instructor comes on mat, bow in,

varies too much to say.

Sometimes we start with 1,000 kicks. Sometimes we do a couple hundred calisthenics. Sometimes we start with several hundred "fits" (practice throws where you set them back down on their feet instead of completing throw)

One drill we often do is to alternate squats and kicking in a circuit, sometimes with deep horse riding stance stations included.

We often do "bricks" on Sundays: hold a concrete paving stone (slightly larger than a standard house brick) in each hand and pyramid backfist, front punch and ridgehand strikes until reach 100 total, each arm, each type of strike. Sometimes we do the whole thing again.

Usually lots of technique practice on Sundays. Usually lots of conditioning, too.

Sundays usually start about 9:30 a.m. and finish at noon.




There are a lot of variations to both the weekday and Sunday workouts. Sometimes practice kicks on body shield or hand-held targets, for example.


----------



## zDom (Aug 31, 2006)

Yikes. I responded from the "recent posts" list --- didn't see it was Muay Thai forum.

Sorry :asian: 

Ah well, different perspective, eh? Both are kicking arts. :wink:


----------



## King (Sep 1, 2006)

Giorgio said:
			
		

> god, i'm so bad at running. I can barely, barely do 5 km. Any tips on how to improve? Apart from just running more, naturally.


 
When it comes to running you have to ease yourself into it. Don't just start running untill you feel like dying. Find a good pace and start small, 2-3km for a month or two and keep adding more as you get used to it. Try to keep a running schedule to give your body an easier time to adapt to it. But seriously though if you commit to it you'll find a big difference in endurance.


----------



## Giorgio (Sep 2, 2006)

thanks, king!


----------



## zDom (Sep 2, 2006)

Running definately is a good way to build cardiorespiratory endurance, but be  careful about what you run on: it can be hard on your knees.

You can also get good cardio from long sessions of kicking, for example, which is more specific to what you do, so will actually benefit you more. 

Training is highly specific.

The important thing is to get your heartrate up and keep it up for at least 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Sep 6, 2006)

Our training can vary from day to day, but we generally stick around this schedule...

3-5 mile run 
drills (mae mai, look mai, etc.)
shadowbox 3 to 5 rounds
bag work 3 to 5 rounds
pad work 3 to 5 rounds
sparring and clinching
exercises (push ups, jump squats, sit ups, etc.)
shadowbox for cool down
stretching


----------

